# rukopushni boi and Igor Levitts



## thor6 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello,
         has anyone ever trained with Igor Livitts in Denver, Colorado?I know he is a friend of Vladimier Vasilievs, or atleast I heard he was.I have trained with Vladimier before in Systema, but it was'nt realy what I was looking for.At this point in my life I just don't care to train in systema right now,but I have heard from others about Igor Livitts and his rukopushni boi (sp?) style.I know rukopushni boi is generic, and in english just means hand to hand combat, but I heard his style is a little more aggressive and physical.Has anyone trained with Igor before? I appreciate any information anyone can give. Thank you.

Thor


----------



## erich (Apr 13, 2006)

I met Igor and worked with him a bit at a Vasiliev/Ryabko seminar in Denver back in 2000 (my how time flies)

Igor showed me a some of the combat sambo & r.boi that he had learned in the military in russia.  It was agressive and powerful and he was good at it.  More importantly, I enjoyed working with him.  He seemed like a good guy.

His material was very different from Vasiliev's systema.

Anyway - years old memories of a some time spent over a single weekend.  For what it is worth.


----------



## SilatFan (Apr 14, 2006)

Can anyone explain what rukopushni boi is?  I've heard of atleast one other Systema practitioner that teaches it in addition to his Systema.  Is it more similar to "sport" Sambo?  Or is it closer to a Krav Maga/"Combat" Sambo?


----------



## SilatFan (Apr 14, 2006)

Also, from a Systema practitioners point of view, would this type of more "intense" training conflict with the apparent Systema goal of increased relaxation during combat?


----------



## thor6 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello,
           I know Rukopushni boi transalted to English just means hand to hand combat.There is everything from empty hands, to all types of weapons, and alot of improvised weaponry also.From what I've heard, Igor Levitts fighting style of Rukopushni boi some consider a more hard style version of what Vladimier does.I know Igor likes to just call what he does combat sambo, because he is very well versed in combat sambo, as well as sport, but he is also an exponent of rukopushni boi. I know years ago Igor taught the KGB.He taught both KGB and Spetsnaz.He is a very nice guy.He does'nt teach martial arts for a living, but he used to teach for the Russian government years ago. Now he is a bodyguard, and is in charge of security for alot of government types in Colorado, and business types.I was hopeing to meet people on this forum who have trained with him, so I can get some more info. I am supposed to start training with him soon. I am grateful that one guy already posted on here his experiences with Igor. Thanks big time.

Thor


----------



## Rook (Apr 15, 2006)

RB is "russian karate" in the same way SAMBO is "russian judo."   Essentially, from what I have heard, most RB is the simple military combatives basics grafted onto Japanes karate.


----------



## milosmalic (Apr 23, 2006)

Rook, I can't agree with you regarding RB.

The very principles of learning process, generating power, dispersing instead of accumulating force, obvious roots of traditional folk styles of russia ... are totally opposite to Karate.

About "SAMBO - russian judo" I cannot tell, but if we follow the logic I might say "Judo is japaneze Kurash".


----------



## Rook (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Milosmalic.  There are many systems that are not all interrelated that go by the name RB.  Most, however, not all, are based on Russian military combatives (themselves based on Russian regional fighting) and Japanese karate styles.  The term "Russian karate" is not quite literally correct, which is why I have it in quotes.  

In short, SAMBO was created from multiple influences.  SAMOZ is the largest - it was created from Judo (studied directly in Tokyo) and Russian and western wrestling along with the personal innovations of Spiridonov and others.  SAMBO was created with additional Judo influences and with additional research into western european wrestling and self defense (ie Dutch self defense etc).  Sport SAMBO is sufficiently similar that it was/is refered to be some, somewhat incorrectly, as "Russian Judo."


----------



## Arthur (Apr 27, 2006)

Eric Said:


> Anyway - years old memories of a some time spent over a single weekend. For what it is worth.


 
If memory serves me, it was a mighty fine weekend. Good company, good training, plenty of beer and an "interesting" waitress.

Arthur


----------



## Franc0 (Apr 28, 2006)

Arthur said:
			
		

> Eric Said:
> 
> 
> If memory serves me, it was a mighty fine weekend. Good company, good training, plenty of beer and an "interesting" waitress.
> ...



Which sounds somewhat familiar to another weekend You & Eric spent in Vegas!:ultracool 

Franco


----------



## erich (Apr 28, 2006)

Not quite as interesting as the waitresses in Vegas.  a couple of great weekends.  


good to see you fellas!  Here's to nothin!

cheers,
Eric


----------

